

Ask HN: How do I quit? - hlmencken

I have been working for a small but funded company (6 people) for the past 3 and a half months and have come to the decision that the role&#x2F;team and me are not a good fit.  I have approximately 2 and a half weeks unpaid work. We work remotely so there isn&#x27;t a chance that I see my boss soon, so over email would be the best, can anyone share best practices and how I should do it. (I am totally willing to give 2 weeks notice) Thank you!
======
Uhhrrr
You have your boss's phone number, right? As a matter of decorum you should at
least do it over the phone. If they're hard to get hold of, then email
something like, "Is there a good time to call you today?" or (only slightly
deceptive) "Could I call you to talk about the next things I'll be working
on?"

------
sawyer1708
It is deemed unprofessional to give your notice over email. As Uhhrrr said, do
it over the phone (since meeting your boss is not possible) as a matter of
courtesy.

Also, you seem pretty sure about wanting to quit. In case you are not sure, a
simple discussion/negotiation with your boss might be better than to just give
your notice.

~~~
hlmencken
That makes sense, I really enjoy my team, but the leadership is really what I
have question with, mostly just scared to follow a company too far in the
wrong direction.

